# I can see his eyes



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Pictures of Bodger after his first trip to the groomers.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They've done a great job. Love the pic of him looking through the chair!.....and the last one - so cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Peek a boo Bodger  great to see you ... he looks soooo soft


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the last pic


----------

